# Microsoft update kills ZoneAlarm



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

PUNTERS who use the ZoneAlarm security package might not want to install MS update KB951748. According to several news groups, the first thing you will notice after running the update is that your internet connection dies as KB951748 made changes to the networking files that Zonealarm doesn't like. It then decides to block everything just to be safe.

You can get around the problem by setting the Internet Zone Security permission slider from high to medium and that will give you your connection back but that is not really a good idea if you want high security. Sniffing around the forums we found similar advice although, apparently, the best bet is to reset the ZoneAlarm database.

View: The full story @ The Inq

NOTE: I updated not so long ago, and can confirm this. Luckily, it was my test macine running XP. Oh, and this is for Windows XP SP2 and SP3 ONLY.


----------



## crugil (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Jason,
Well thats very interesting... I just today removed ZA because it would not let me download the new Firefox 2.0.0.15..still can't do the 3.0.. A tech guy from this site helped me immensely...I also got rid of Norton which hadn't been working properly for months anyway.
Something was wrong w/ZA I had never had a problem before, everything was fine w/my 2.0.0.14 but couldn't move above that.Somehow FF was....or rather ZA may have been reconfigured...and I am wondering if that was the start of it all...Question..I am not that computer savvy..but how would one go about removing the MS update...how would one even know one received it?


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi crugil,

If you have downloaded this update, then in order for you to restore your internet connectivity while using ZA is to right click the taskbar icon, select *Restore ZA Control Center* (second from bottom of list), then click the *Firewall* tab and set *Internet Zone Security* to medium. Microsoft are working on a fix for this, so I'll keep you updated as and when it is released.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I had this problem too. I just did a system restore and it is working fine now. I did disable the automatic update from MS. Will manually go into the updating and that way I can select what I want to d/l.
vicks


----------



## 19jss58 (Oct 29, 2002)

Thanks for posting this issue. Was at wits end trying to figure out why connectivity was lost. Simply installed 70_483_000 and now XP system connection is back.

ISP's "crack" tech support was suggesting spending a hundred bucks to troubleshoot.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

My dad was hit with this and we ended up setting ZA to the "Medium" level for the Internet zone. I wasn't aware of this security update at the time but now it all makes sense. I was walking through the ZA config over the phone and it (ZA) was behaving strangely. Now I know why. 

EDIT: Is ZA the only application adversely affected by this Windows security update?

Peace...


----------



## texastoy4her (Nov 30, 2004)

HAHA I was just getting ready to post a thread asking about just this issue. My computer was working fine yesterday, done the windows update, waited a while till I restarted though and when I did I just shut down for a couple hours. When I came back later nothing would work.

Figured out this morning that I had to shut down zonealarm to get it to work.

Thanks for posting this and putting it on the main page so I didn't have to dig for it


----------



## ntlgnce (Feb 24, 2001)

I did everything including a fresh reinstall of Zone alarm, and still it does not let me connect. I resorted back to windows firewall..


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ntlgnce said:


> I did everything including a fresh reinstall of Zone alarm, and still it does not let me connect.


Did you do your re-install using the newly updated version of ZA? I've upgraded 3 machines so far and the new version is working well with the Internet zone security setting on "High".

Peace...


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

This is what Cookiegal posted earlier:

Cookiegal

Administrator with 51,489 posts. Join Date: Aug 2003
Location: Quebec, Canada

10-Jul-2008, 08:36 AM #2 
ZoneAlarm has issued new versions of their programs for download that correct this issue:

http://download.zonealarm.com/bin/fr...cessIssue.html
__________________
Microsoft MVP - Consumer Security

Alliance of Security Analysis Professionals


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you look at the sticky at the top of the Networking forum? After all, that's the correct place to be looking for networking help, right?


----------



## ntlgnce (Feb 24, 2001)

When I reinstalled ZA, the night it happened, I got it directly from ZA website. And it did not help.. I will try again later tonight, and see if its any better..


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I updated to the latest version, the setting is back on "high" and it is working fine.


----------



## rguedel (Jul 12, 2008)

Thank you so much for this. I have been pulling my hair out trying to figure out why I couldn't get on the internet. I removed that update and am back online. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ntlgnce said:


> When I reinstalled ZA, the night it happened, I got it directly from ZA website. And it did not help.. I will try again later tonight, and see if its any better..


Did you download from this page?

Peace...


----------



## wahdm7 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for the message. Have been having problems with my son's internet access. All was working fine until he updated Windows a couple of days ago, then nothing. Was just about to post a query and saw this. I changed the security setting as you suggested and it's working again. Is there a way to get the security setting back up to high without losing connections?
Thanks again. Wahdm7


----------



## wahdm7 (Sep 17, 2006)

...sorry, just noticed previous posts - need to think before speaking!!!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

wahdm7 said:


> ...sorry, just noticed previous posts - need to think before speaking!!!


Or at least read before posting. 

Just giving you a hard time. 

Peace...


----------



## ntlgnce (Feb 24, 2001)

Its working now, It was just that I went for the update before it was released. The update on the ZoneAlarm web site works great. 

So if your having issues connecting to the internet, and you found it to be your firewall, by changing the settings to med. Then to correct the problem perminantly, go to the ZoneAlarm website, and download the update. That should allow you to change the setting back to high.. 

Thanks for the concern.
Enjoy
Peace.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

ntlgnce said:


> Its working now, It was just that I went for the update before it was released. The update on the ZoneAlarm web site works great.


Whew, that's a relief. 

Peace...


----------



## jhkuhle (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow - good old MSN - I had tried just about everything I could think of - then I ran across this posting about ZA. I changed to ZA setting to MED and I was able to connect.

Now I just need to check into ZA and see what I can find. 

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There is an update to ZA to solve the issue.


----------



## Jason (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, ZA did release an update to fix the problem with MS update KB951978. I received it a few days back, you can get it from their site.


----------

